# Just got my horse and pony gelded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## cowgirl22 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tuesday I got my horse and pony gelded. Does anyone have some tips for me while he heals.


Any advice will help.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 24, 2011)

Keep 'em moving, including some gentle forced exercise if necessary e.g. longe at walk and jog a few times per day.  Cold-hose as needed to keep down swelling and clean off drainage and keep the area clean. Apply Swat to the region (not the actual lips of the incision) if flies become a problem. They'll be fine, just gonna be grumpy and walk funny for a little while 

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## cowgirl22 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks that info will be very helpful!!!!!!!!


----------



## dianneS (Jun 24, 2011)

I second what pat said.  That's pretty much all there is too it.  You may be surprised, they may be even more lethargic in a few days than they are right now.  You may have to drag them around the pasture to keep them moving and literally pry them off the ground when they decide to lay down, but do it!  Keep em' moving, that is very important.


----------



## cowgirl22 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. They look like the are almost healed.


----------



## mydakota (Jun 24, 2011)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> Keep 'em moving, including some gentle forced exercise if necessary e.g. longe at walk and jog a few times per day.  Cold-hose as needed to keep down swelling and clean off drainage and keep the area clean. Apply Swat to the region (not the actual lips of the incision) if flies become a problem. They'll be fine, just gonna be grumpy and walk funny for a little while
> 
> Good luck, have fun,
> 
> Pat


X2


----------



## Kelly G (Jul 7, 2011)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> Keep 'em moving, including some gentle forced exercise if necessary e.g. longe at walk and jog a few times per day.  Cold-hose as needed to keep down swelling and clean off drainage and keep the area clean. Apply Swat to the region (not the actual lips of the incision) if flies become a problem. They'll be fine, just gonna be grumpy and walk funny for a little while
> 
> Good luck, have fun,
> 
> Pat


x3 (or 4....or whatever!  LOL)

I had my 9 year old Fjord stallion gelded last May.  I lunged him 20 minutes twice a day at a vigorous trot.  The vets did not want the exterior to heal before the interior - so the trotting caused it to to open enough to allow a smidge of bleeding/weeping.  The excersise was followed by 20 minutes of vigorous cold water spary / rinse - which he really seemed to appreciate, actually.

You just did a good thing for your boys!


----------



## rodeogal (Jul 12, 2011)

remember to check it daily, sometimes the hole will close up BEFORE it is complety ready to and you will see a huge nasty swollen place where  fluid will stay.  that will need to be opened back up.  So when you clean him off daily, just with water and a hose, gently feel around to make sure that the incision is still open and NOT closing to soon.


----------

